# Here is a video that I found



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I found this at Pennstate industries a video on how to pen turn and what you need to get started. http://www.pennstateind.com/video/get-started-video.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Glenmore, I am sure anyone wanting to get into pen turning will enjoy that. They also have a Pen Turning DVD that is free that can be requested from them. I got it also when I bought my Penn State lathe. I use the same lathe shown in the video. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep got one to like Corey and it ain't a bad DVD.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Good Link!!

Thank you!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes I have the video to. Really showed the step to making pens really well. I seen this video used some of the dvd. For their video.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I enjoyed that Glenmore, but it wasn't long enough.


----------

